# SAP part numbers



## T-BUCKET (Sep 9, 2008)

Does anyone know what all the part numbers are for the SAP Package?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

SAP part numbers;

Front fascia # 88967733
Rear fascia #88967734
Grille Inserts # 88963794
Rocker Panels R&L #12499600 & 12499604
Exhaust R&L # 88968243 & 88968244
Spoiler # 12499669

:cheers


----------



## T-BUCKET (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------



## T-BUCKET (Sep 9, 2008)

Do you know were to find the front facia?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

No I don't sorry. You may have a hard time finding one. Try contacting Cleavland Pick a part and if they don't have one maybe they can put you on a list.
Late Model Auto Recyclers (northeast ohio auto salvage) Late Model auto parts in Northern Ohio


----------

